

IPv4 Census - Port scanning /0 using insecure embedded devices  - jenrzzz
http://internetcensus2012.github.com/InternetCensus2012/paper.html

======
jychang
This is pretty amazing if true. A census - not a sample! - of the entire IPv4
address space tells us a lot about the internet.

------
16s
Where is the source code to his bot? I don't see it. Maybe I over-looked it.
Without seeing source code, I find this story hard to believe.

Also, who is the person behind it? The PGP key published is to an anon Gmail
account internetcensus2012@mail.com.

If the story is true, the legal liability of doing this may be the reason the
author is hiding his/her identity.

~~~
chockablock
"We will not release any source code of the bot or the backend because we
consider the risk of abuse as too high"

A great deal of raw data is available for download over BitTorrent. It
shouldn't be too hard to test the validity of the census results by verifying
a random sample of the results.

------
shurane
It's pretty rad. That's an effectively big botnet. I wonder if it's possible
to have a breakdown of residential vs enterprise for the boxes he's connected
to. Maybe a sample of the local subnet? Or doing port scanning on the internal
network too, and judging based on network size?

------
viraptor
What I really wanted to see is whether anyone has found the readme file and
contacted the author. Unfortunately the author doesn't mention this.

I'd expect that a couple of hosts he got into were honeypots.

